# Löcher selber in Alurahmen bohren



## Mina87 (17. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen..

Kurze frage; Hat sich das schon jemand zufällig gewagt?


----------



## Piktogramm (17. Juni 2012)

Immer wenn irgendwer solche Fragen stellt rate ich dringend davon ab!

Wenn du Ahnung davon hättest wo man Löcher relativ ungefährlich setzen kann, würdest du nicht fragen. Wenn du fragst ist die Gefahr schlicht zu groß, dass du ein Loch an der völlig falschen Stelle setzt bzw. bei einem Rahmen mir zu dünnen Wandstärken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mina87 (17. Juni 2012)

Nein ich würde es auch nicht selbst machen, weil davon habe ich wirklich keine ahnung..
Allerdings war meine überlegung es machen zu lassen, und ob es hier vielleicht irgendjemanden gibt dessen Rahmen es überlebt hat


----------



## Piktogramm (17. Juni 2012)

Ablaufbohrung ins Tretlager haben bestimmt schon viele gebohr 

Die Frage ist was du wo in welchen Rahmen bohren willst und vor allem wieso!


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Juni 2012)

Würde ich nur machen, wenn mir der Hersteller des Rahmens für die entsprechende "Bohrstelle" zu 100% sein o.k. gibt. Dann auch nur mit vernünftigem Werkzeug.
Allles andere, besonders Vermutungen wie "das müsste an der Stelle klar gehen", wären mir und meiner Gesundheit zu heikel.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Mina87 (17. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich nur wegen ner Flaschenhalterung, weil bei mir am Rahmen sind keine schrauben dafür..
Keine ahnung wo, wegen Dual suspension mtb.. Da würde ich auf den BohrMeister meines vertrauens setzen^^


----------



## PeterR (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Kabelbinder?
Schlauchschelle (VA)?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2012)

welches bike hast du denn?


----------



## potsdamradler (17. Juni 2012)

Mit bohren alleine ist es ja nicht getan..Gewindeeisätze müssen geschweißt/geklebt werden. Lack entfernen, neu beschichten... Kabelbinder leisten gute Dienste. Gibt's in unterschiedlicher Qualität.
Die besten findet man dort wo Wahlplakate hingen


----------



## Piktogramm (17. Juni 2012)

Also die Gewinde für die Flaschenhalter sind Nieten. Haben Fahrradhändler alten, kompetenten Schlages meist im Lager.

Wobei man wie schon geschrieben auch etwas ohne Bohren basteln kann. Oder ein Trinkrucksack nutzen


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Juni 2012)

Camelbak! Geht mehr rein, klappert nicht, fällt nicht raus wenns wild wird - und du musst deinen Rahmen nicht mit der Bohrmaschine vergewaltigen (lassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mina87 (17. Juni 2012)

Erstmal thanks an alle 
Habe es mir jetzt auch nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen...werde wirklich Trinkrucksack, oder kabelbinder nehmen (wenn es optisch nicht ganz so schrecklich aussieht)! 
Besser ist es wohl..


----------



## potsdamradler (17. Juni 2012)

Sah mal eine Trinkflasche am Lenker montiert.


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. Juni 2012)

es gibt doch auch trinkflaschenhalter für die sattelstütze.


----------



## Mina87 (17. Juni 2012)

Bestimmt ganz praktisch wärend der fahrt die am lenker zu haben..würde mich persönlich aber da voll stören^^


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. Juni 2012)

ja aber man sollte ja alle möglichkeiten mal ansprechen


----------



## potsdamradler (17. Juni 2012)

Sättel mit Trinkflaschenhalterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byronic (23. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das lese, habe ich gerade glaube ich eine super geile Marktlücke gefunden, und werde damit jetzt bestimmt reich und millionär!!!!

Ein eingebauter Camelback im Unterrohr!!!!

Hammer oda???


----------



## --- (23. Juni 2012)

Die Rohre des Rahmens als Tank für Flüssigkeiten zu verwenden ist nicht wirklich eine Neuheit.


----------



## potsdamradler (23. Juni 2012)

Als Tank im Unterrohr sah ich das an einem Moto.


----------



## DJF (23. Juni 2012)

Mina87 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen..
> 
> Kurze frage; Hat sich das schon jemand zufällig gewagt?



Ja ich........ und ich setz noch einen drauf, ich habe sogar schon mal in einen Aluminium-Schwinge von einem Motorrad zwei Löcher gebohrt....!!!

Markier dir die Stelle wo der Flaschenhalter hin soll, Körne die Stelle an und bohre die zwei Löcher, am besten geht es mit einem Winkelaufsatz.
Danach schön entgraten etwas Farbe drauf, dann einfach solch zwei Einnietmuttern installieren oder installieren lassen, fertig. 

Einnietmuttern M6 Edelstahl
=> http://i15.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/32/72/cce9_35.JPG

Hier siehst Du wie das nach dem ziehen aussieht:
=> http://www.schweissfach.de/unishop/images/product_images/info_images/409_1.gif

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Mina87 (23. Juni 2012)

Hört sich alles viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu komplitziert an^^

Allerdings hat sich da jetzt auch eine andere lösung ergeben...einfach nen rahmen MIT schrauben geholt 
Trotzdem Danke...


----------



## potsdamradler (23. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> welches bike hast du denn?



Das müsste ein antiker Rahmen sein   Aber in Alu ohne Flaschenhalterösen 
Wie heißt der denn?

Sprocki als Lesezeichen für den Umbau.

Dann Viel Erfolg!


----------



## mightyEx (24. Juni 2012)

Hab ich mal von roblobster aus *diesem Thread* geliehen:












Aber jesund is dat bestimmt nich .


----------



## potsdamradler (24. Juni 2012)

> Aber jesund is dat bestimmt nich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber preisverdächtig: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_Award

Bissl scrollen zu den Beispielen^^


----------



## byronic (24. Juni 2012)

Das nenn ich konsequenter/kostenloser Leichtbau! Eventuell sollte ich das an meinem Remedy 8 auch machen


----------



## Wellenkraft (25. Juni 2012)

Nimm einen Adapter für Trinkflaschenhalter.
Dann kann man die Position auch nachträglich ändern,falls mal ne größere Flasche zum einsatz kommt.

http://www.decathlon.de/flaschenhalterbefestigung-id_4766980.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (26. Juni 2012)

ich habe das schon an mehreren Alu und Stahl Rahmen gemacht um Gewindehülsen einzupressen. Aber ich wusste zumindest bei jedem Alurahmen genau welches Alu und an welches Stelle das relativ unbedenklich geht. Im Zweifelsfall den Rahmenhersteller ( nützt aber nicht immer etwas, da die logischerweise sowas eher negieren ) konsultieren und das dann von jemandem machen lassen der etwas Erfahrung damit hat und die geeigneten Gewindehülsen und auch das nötige Werkzeug dazu besitzt.


----------



## Jogi (26. Juni 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Hab ich mal von roblobster aus *diesem Thread* geliehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wozu dann dieses fette Schloss?? Auf diesen Drahtesel hockt sich doch nur wer drauf, der mit seinem Leben abgeschlossen hat


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2012)

das weggebohrte Gewicht gleicht der Sattel wieder aus, also alles im Lot!


----------



## siq (27. Juni 2012)

eine ü 2.2kg billigst Klotzgabel und dann hunderte Löcher um vielleicht 200g zu sparen um damit seine Gesundheit zu riskieren. Das ist irgendwie Evolution mal anders herum. Vermutlich hat der Besitzer seine neue Bohrmaschine getestet in dem er zuerst mal ein paar Löcher in den eigenen Kopf gebohrt hat. Das sein "Bike" nachher so aussieht, wundert dann auch nicht weiter.


----------

